# A couple oil change questions......



## Rogi (Feb 24, 2004)

My sis asked me to change the oil in her '02 this weekend. I've only done the rear brakes on these so I got a few questions:

-Best way to jack up the front? Ramps or stands....if stands, where?
-I read about replacing the oil plug (crush) washer....are these included with the oil filter? If not, readily avaliable at the store?

Anything else? :cheers:


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Normally you change only oil and oil filter. Check to change the oil for synthetic oil. much better for your car. I put synthetic oil in my altima 2003 S, 2.5L 11000 km ago and just change 1 month ago for Motul Brand (Motul 300V competition 15W50). You can put Motul 300V chrono 10W40 too. I get lower oil temperature and less noise of the engine. I feel a little more power too. Ask to specialist to ensure that. GL


----------

